

Would you friend your parents on Facebook? - garbowza
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/03/08/AR2008030801034.html

======
jedberg
I recently had to answer this question when my girlfriend's mom friended me. I
waited a while, but in the end I thought, what the heck, I don't have anything
in there that's a secret. I'm sure that decision will haunt me.

------
stillmotion
I do.

------
jmilton
No.

